# Los Balcones de Cajón de Valletta



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La diferencia es el estilo, ya que los de Malta son basicamente moriscos. Ademàs los de La Valletta (capital de Malta para Yibra) ciudad fortificada y muy rica en arquitectura, fueron diseñados asì justamente para defenderse de los ataques que sufrìa.

Excelente el thread y si me acuerdo del anterior, incluso hubo una excelente informaciòn sobre comparaciones y procedencias de ambos.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Chéveres los balcones! 

*Qué calor debe hacer en esa isla =P
*Yo tbn desconocía la ubicación de La Valleta!


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

a mi me resultan super parecidos, aunque los de Lima (muchos no todos) estan mejor cuidados y algunos más finamente trabajados, en algunas imagenes con ver los destartalados edificios y los balcones pidiendo restauración a gritos me recuerdan alguno que otro edificio del Centro de Lima que aún faltan restaurar, si vieran lo similares que son, (les tomaría fotos, pero yo quiero a mi cámara y esas zonas están de miedos).


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Buenas fotos Bruno. Los balcones de La Valleta son bonitos pero más simples, solo con algunas molduras y por lo tanto menos trabajados que los de Lima. Mientras que los limeños algunos parecen filigranas de madera.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Muy lindos los balcones, he aprendido algo nuevo gracias a tí Block, ni idea que Valletta era la capital de Malta. Me encanta ver balcones, se parecen algo a los de Canarias, o tal vez a los de Cartagena en Colombia?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelente tema, excelentes fotos! mis felicitaciones, como no entre antes a verlo


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bueno, el propósito (o al menos no explícitamente, creo) del thread no es andar en comparaciones.
Mira tú, nunca me hubiera imaginado; ni siquiera había visto fotos anteriores de esa ciudad. Qué sorpresa; qué bellos balcones; su color va acorde al color de las paredes; no es lo que más me gusta, pero se les ve bastante llamativos y vistosos, más si aparecen en todos los pisos de aquellas casa; y cuando digo TODOS, me refiero a más de DOS pisos.

Saludos y sepan apreciar las cosas sin comparar cuando no sea necesario.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios! Voy a tratar de traerles temas similares, pues al estar algo lejitos no me es posible traerles fotos del Perú.

Sin embargo, en Agosto prometo varios threads de fotos del Perú, todas fieles a mi estilo.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


> La diferencia es el estilo, ya que los de Malta son basicamente moriscos. Ademàs los de La Valletta (*capital de Malta para Yibra*) ciudad fortificada y muy rica en arquitectura, fueron diseñados asì justamente para defenderse de los ataques que sufrìa.
> 
> Excelente el thread y si me acuerdo del anterior, incluso hubo una excelente informaciòn sobre comparaciones y procedencias de ambos.


¿ ... ?

Yo sé que es la capital de Malta...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

La Valleta es una ciudad muy pintoresca, se ve bien mediterránea :nuts:, muy lindos sus balcones y no deberían comparárseles con los de Lima ... 

La República de Malta está entre Italia y Túnez ... y eso se ve en su arquitectura que no llega a ser europea del todo ...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

J Block said:


> Gracias por los comentarios! Voy a tratar de traerles temas similares, pues al estar algo lejitos no me es posible traerles fotos del Perú.
> 
> Sin embargo, en Agosto prometo varios threads de fotos del Perú, todas fieles a mi estilo.


Que buena noticia...

el thread esta muy chvr auqnue me parece muy, demasiado recargado los edificios con tantos balcones unos se ven muy elegantes otros hasta llegan a ser nc huachafos jeje


----------



## Lechi Guano (Sep 27, 2009)

No hay punto de comparación con los de Lima. Los de Valletta tienen un entorno mucho más original, contrastan con el resto de la edificación. Los de Lima pasan desapercibido, es un elemento más de una casco antiguo de ciudad latinoamericana.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Me gustaron y los veo similares a los de Lima... pero estan un poco descuidados!... en fin Me hiciste acordar a mi profe de mi cole en Lima que es Maltes.


----------

